# How do explain this to my nieces?



## Bridgebob (Sep 23, 2021)

My nieces think my Eastern Box Turtle needs a 'friend'!

They have a pet salamander that can be a 'friend' to my Eastern Box. I'm thinking a tasty friend!

My turtle is a female and perfectly content living in decaying vegetation and eating eggs and fruit and some greens!

It's a touchy subject.


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2021)

Let your niece know that you know better then her, plain and simple!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2021)

Some animals are born to live alone. They become the 'boss' of their territory and they chase others of his kind out of the territory. Sometimes this 'chasing' involves fighting. If a fight ensues, it could involve serious injury or even death.

Turtles are not a herd type animal, but they belong to the solitary, king of the area, group. If you don't want to see your box turtle get injured, or die, don't get him a 'friend!!'


----------



## Noelluene (Nov 1, 2021)

"If you forced two extremely antisocial people to live in the same small room together forever. What do you think will happen?"


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2021)

Sitona said:


> "If you forced two extremely antisocial people to live in the same small room together forever. What do you think will happen?"


Ask my X wife


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2021)

Bridgebob said:


> My nieces think my Eastern Box Turtle needs a 'friend'!
> 
> They have a pet salamander that can be a 'friend' to my Eastern Box. I'm thinking a tasty friend!
> 
> ...


How old are your nieces?


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

Sitona said:


> "If you forced two extremely antisocial people to live in the same small room together forever. What do you think will happen?"


I mean this seems a bit personal, but I feel I am qualified to answer it.

They will get married, have kids, move into a bigger house, one will watch anoles at her office window, the other will watch tortoises in his office. They both get giddy when the resident Eastern Box Turtle trots across the lawn. Together they will continue to avoid society as much as possible. Kids will grow up half anti social, half social butterflies. Together they will yell "get off my lawn" at the Amazon delivery driver who keeps driving through their landscaping. You might say, it was an anti-social love story.

I need to head to Lowes, Amazon yet again ran through my landscaping. Tortoises are sad about less hibiscus, and Amazon's insurance refuses to pay for it.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I mean this seems a bit personal, but I feel I am qualified to answer it.
> 
> They will get married, have kids, move into a bigger house, one will watch anoles at her office window, the other will watch tortoises in his office. They both get giddy when the resident Eastern Box Turtle trots across the lawn. Together they will continue to avoid society as much as possible. Kids will grow up half anti social, half social butterflies. Together they will yell "get off my lawn" at the Amazon delivery driver who keeps driving through their landscaping. You might say, it was an anti-social love story.
> 
> I need to head to Lowes, Amazon yet again ran through my landscaping. Tortoises are sad about less hibiscus, and Amazon's insurance refuses to pay for it.


roofing nails in that part of your yard...might fix Amazon...


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> roofing nails in that part of your yard...might fix Amazon...


I just spent months cleaning roofing nails out of the yard, thanks to my roofers :/ Can't do that again, mower tires get expensive! Amazon offered to buy me a sign or something to deter their drivers, I suggested caltrops that they sell, they were not as amused as i was.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I just spent months cleaning roofing nails out of the yard, thanks to my roofers :/ Can't do that again, mower tires get expensive! Amazon offered to buy me a sign or something to deter their drivers, I suggested caltrops that they sell, they were not as amused as i was.


OMG! I hadda look that up...oh I want some for the speeders on my street!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I just spent months cleaning roofing nails out of the yard, thanks to my roofers :/ Can't do that again, mower tires get expensive! Amazon offered to buy me a sign or something to deter their drivers, I suggested caltrops that they sell, they were not as amused as i was.



You don't have video of this, do you? I think that's typically the line they hold, tho even with video their insurance is slow to pay/may deny initial claims as insurance is wont to do.


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

jaizei said:


> You don't have video of this, do you? I think that's typically the line they hold, tho even with video their insurance is slow to pay/may deny initial claims as insurance is wont to do.


I have videos of all 5 or 6 times it has happened. Their insurer is ARC, I've filed claims twice, the offer for the latest one, which is roughly 600-800sqft (yep) of damage is $200, and they wont budge. $200 isn't even enough to cover my costs to fix it myself, let alone a landscaper. It is an on going issue, and others have turned 18wheelers around here without issue. I don't get it. I've put up posts and reflectors, they drive around them. I stopped being a customer this week.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I have videos of all 5 or 6 times it has happened. Their insurer is ARC, I've filed claims twice, the offer for the latest one, which is roughly 600-800sqft (yep) of damage is $200, and they wont budge. $200 isn't even enough to cover my costs to fix it myself, let alone a landscaper. It is an on going issue, and others have turned 18wheelers around here without issue. I don't get it. I've put up posts and reflectors, they drive around them. I stopped being a customer this week.


I don't know if this would work as I don't know what the area looks like but line it with a few big boulders.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I have videos of all 5 or 6 times it has happened. Their insurer is ARC, I've filed claims twice, the offer for the latest one, which is roughly 600-800sqft (yep) of damage is $200, and they wont budge. $200 isn't even enough to cover my costs to fix it myself, let alone a landscaper. It is an on going issue, and others have turned 18wheelers around here without issue. I don't get it. I've put up posts and reflectors, they drive around them. I stopped being a customer this week.


I live in a town of 50k or so people and the largest college in the state but our Amazon driver is the same guy...is yours? Can you talk to him the driver? I realize you have probably gone thru everything you can think of...but is it possible to just make a bit of a barrier of cinder block and 2x4's? Just until they get the idea?


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

wellington said:


> I don't know if this would work as I don't know what the area looks like but line it with a few big boulders.


That is the plan actually, waiting on other house to close, boulders are expensive.


maggie3fan said:


> I live in a town of 50k or so people and the largest college in the state but our Amazon driver is the same guy...is yours? Can you talk to him the driver? I realize you have probably gone thru everything you can think of...but is it possible to just make a bit of a barrier of cinder block and 2x4's? Just until they get the idea?


In the country, between multiple large cities. I rarely see the same driver twice. I actually put a barrier up with reflectors, you can watch the last guy almost hit them, realize it, stop, then drive around them.

Either way it is settled, I won't patronize the company anymore. I do plan to drop in some large rocks, as I like the looks of it.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> That is the plan actually, waiting on other house to close, boulders are expensive.
> 
> In the country, between multiple large cities. I rarely see the same driver twice. I actually put a barrier up with reflectors, you can watch the last guy almost hit them, realize it, stop, then drive around them.
> 
> Either way it is settled, I won't patronize the company anymore. I do plan to drop in some large rocks, as I like the looks of it.


take pictures...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> I have videos of all 5 or 6 times it has happened. Their insurer is ARC, I've filed claims twice, the offer for the latest one, which is roughly 600-800sqft (yep) of damage is $200, and they wont budge. $200 isn't even enough to cover my costs to fix it myself, let alone a landscaper. It is an on going issue, and others have turned 18wheelers around here without issue. I don't get it. I've put up posts and reflectors, they drive around them. I stopped being a customer this week.


When I first moved into this house the neighborhood kids just loved riding their bikes up and down the burm at the side of my property. I measured out a straight line on the property line and set cinderblocks in the dirt every 8'. Then I bought some peeler posts from Lowes and laced them through the holes of the cinderblocks. No more pesky bike hill climbs. And the new 'fence' looks quite nice.


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> When I first moved into this house the neighborhood kids just loved riding their bikes up and down the burm at the side of my property. I measured out a straight line on the property line and set cinderblocks in the dirt every 8'. Then I bought some peeler posts from Lowes and laced them through the holes of the cinderblocks. No more pesky bike hill climbs. And the new 'fence' looks quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 335576


Lucky for me it is just the Amazon vans, I get deliveries all day long and it is only them driving through landscaping. Everyone else uses the rv sized gravel turn around, or the concrete like a normal person would. Really, I'm just not going to order from them anymore. Cheaper paying more elsewhere, than to fix their errors.

Absolutely jealous of your cactus garden. The one that seems to have toppled, was that accidental?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2021)

jcase said:


> Lucky for me it is just the Amazon vans, I get deliveries all day long and it is only them driving through landscaping. Everyone else uses the rv sized gravel turn around, or the concrete like a normal person would. Really, I'm just not going to order from them anymore. Cheaper paying more elsewhere, than to fix their errors.
> 
> Absolutely jealous of your cactus garden. The one that seems to have toppled, was that accidental?


They're terribly heavy with a pretty shallow root system. The day that happened was after it rained all night. I just pushed 'em back up and propped them up with a couple 2x4's


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 2, 2021)

Bridgebob said:


> My nieces think my Eastern Box Turtle needs a 'friend'!
> 
> They have a pet salamander that can be a 'friend' to my Eastern Box. I'm thinking a tasty friend!
> 
> ...


Well you could make a day of it... Put the two together and make the neices watch their pet.?oh my garsh I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Noelluene (Nov 2, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> When I first moved into this house the neighborhood kids just loved riding their bikes up and down the burm at the side of my property. I measured out a straight line on the property line and set cinderblocks in the dirt every 8'. Then I bought some peeler posts from Lowes and laced them through the holes of the cinderblocks. No more pesky bike hill climbs. And the new 'fence' looks quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 335576


This thread sure has completely spiraled off topic...


----------



## jcase (Nov 2, 2021)

Sitona said:


> This thread sure has completely spiraled off topic...


Get off my lawn


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 2, 2021)

Have I said lately how much I love this site ????


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 2, 2021)

Sitona said:


> "If you forced two extremely antisocial people to live in the same small room together forever. What do you think will happen?"


Good perspective.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 2, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Have I said lately how much I love this site ????


The feelings are mutual @Cathie G ????


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 3, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> The feelings are mutual @Cathie G ????


I've been laughing about this thread all day ?


----------

